# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Very active sterbais

## totoro2k

I have bought 2 sterbais. They are very active in the tank, swimming up and down all over the tank non stop. All my other tetras in the tanks are fine and not over active. Can anyone advice if the behaviour of the sterbais normal ? Thank You.

----------


## tetrakid

It appears that they are stressed for some reason. I have had the same problem too when I had ten Sterbais. Normally, Sterbais are very 'guai' by nature, usually parking themselves on the tank floor and looking cute and adorable.

As for the reason for that hyperactive behaviour, maybe more experienced shifus here can enlighten us?

----------


## totoro2k

I see them so active till I am also stressed.  :Confused: 

Just to add, they are in a 2 ft tank with lot of driftwoods and plants. There are 8 bloodfin tetras and 12 glowlight tetras in the tank.

----------


## bluebubbles

> I see them so active till I am also stressed. 
> 
> Just to add, they are in a 2 ft tank with lot of driftwoods and plants. There are 8 bloodfin tetras and 12 glowlight tetras in the tank.


Are they newly introduced to the tank? If so, probably they were trying to "measure" your tank size by swimming all over the walls. I am not sure about other cories, I do have 4 peppered cory and 3 albino cory. Do give them enough food so that they will shift their attention and start scouting the ground. Once they are filled, they became quiet. My peppered cories tend to be more quiet and less rushy. I like them a lot. Planning to add different type of cory into my tank.

----------


## totoro2k

Yes. They are new to the tank. They quiet down a little when feeding. After which, it is active hours for them again. Hopefully, they will quiet down after a few weeks..

----------


## bluebubbles

> Yes. They are new to the tank. They quiet down a little when feeding. After which, it is active hours for them again. Hopefully, they will quiet down after a few weeks..


They definitely well, ensure they are well-fed and happy in your tank. Mine has stablised and no more skirting all over the wall.

----------


## tetrakid

Thinking back, I was really very 'pek chek' (agonised) when seeing some of my 10 Sterbais (O, I love C Sterbais!) behaved in that obviously stressed manner. It doesn't help to know that these creatures release poisonous toxins in the water when they are threatened or stressed, thus endangering their own lives. Other than this negative aspect, I find C Sterbais are truly adorable. I don't go for any other exotic Cory fish variety, as I just love these Sterbais. They are more like water hamsters, lol.  :Smile:

----------


## madhav96001

> I have bought 2 sterbais.






> It appears that they are stressed for some reason.


May be the number makes them stressed.. my sterbais mind their own business, very active on the bottom. I fed them well, so they dont dig the soil much . I regret adding them on the day one,they dig the whole tank until tank became soooo dirty, but filters cleared it any way...

Its fun to watch the male trying to impress the female...too bad my cories are in community tank and I didnt manage to see their eggs..

If your tank is big, try to add more of the same species, they wont disappoint you..




Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## bluebubbles

> Thinking back, I was really very 'pek chek' (agonised) when seeing some of my 10 Sterbais (O, I love C Sterbais!) behaved in that obviously stressed manner. It doesn't help to know that these creatures release poisonous toxins in the water when they are threatened or stressed, thus endangering their own lives. Other than this negative aspect, I find C Sterbais are truly adorable. I don't go for any other exotic Cory fish variety, as I just love these Sterbais. *They are more like water hamsters, lol.*


Indeed very hamster-like. I bought the cheap ones 60cts per piece at SV. However may consider adding 2 panda cory. Never try sterbai but I think cories are all the same character?

----------


## totoro2k

Mine have settled down..  :Grin:

----------

